# Sub hidden under the false floor



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

My wife got a Toyota Echo (older Yaris) HB and the trunk is really small. She love the bass of her 10" subs, but swear at it every time she do the grocery since it take so much space.

I've seen some install where the sub is hidden under the factory carpet, is there any special to know about this kind of setup or i simply protect the sub with a grill and put the carpet over? Any output loss?

Thanks


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

As long as the sub has a way to let the sound waves escape, you shouldn't experience much output loss by going with a false floor setup. I need to finish building the false floor in my future wife's Mazda Tribute, but basically, I am going to frame it up, use some sort of grill material over the sub and cover it with the factory carpet piece.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> As long as the sub has a way to let the sound waves escape, you shouldn't experience much output loss by going with a false floor setup. I need to finish building the false floor in my future wife's Mazda Tribute, but basically, I am going to frame it up, use some sort of grill material over the sub and cover it with the factory carpet piece.


Actually if its anything like my tribute, you can seal everything completely off, except the front of the false floor, which is right behind the rear seat. The space behind the back seats makes for a perfect hidden "vent".

Also, you can slat like I did with one of my builds. 

Like this:












































This one was from back in the day.























That old build wasn't as functional unless I installed the beauty panels that went in there. Then everything was able to take weight and items, but I couldn't turn the system on.

The truck's system was much more versatile.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Perfect!

Thanks to both of you

and fourthmeal, very nice build man!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm looking into this too b/c I have pretty thick carpet that is rubber backed and I am currently working on a false floor design. I REALLY don't want to cut a hole in that carpet, but I'm not sure what my options are. I plan on trying it with the stock carpet just covering the grill, and if that causes problems I will work from there.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

One under-floor sub set-up that got my attention a while back was chad's civic si-r.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/23845-2007-my-civic-si.html


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> I'm looking into this too b/c I have pretty thick carpet that is rubber backed and I am currently working on a false floor design. I REALLY don't want to cut a hole in that carpet, but I'm not sure what my options are. I plan on trying it with the stock carpet just covering the grill, and if that causes problems I will work from there.


Dude, Bing says that it actually HELPS produce more bass, like a loading effect. Check out his own Subaru build, and many of the 350z's he does. And I can confirm, my bass was MORE impressive with the cover in place. Try doing the slatted effect and see if you like the results.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Dude, Bing says that it actually HELPS produce more bass, like a loading effect. Check out his own Subaru build, and many of the 350z's he does. And I can confirm, my bass was MORE impressive with the cover in place. Try doing the slatted effect and see if you like the results.


Interesting. I will try it out. I would love to hear Bing (simplicityinsound) chime in personally on this, b/c it looks like the carpet in those Z33's is exactly what I have in the Z32. If so, that will make me a very happy camper.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

He said it in his own build log. The subie one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Look at Chad's build thread. His sub setup is nice and protected well.

A good way to protect the sub is to go buy the grille grills from lowe's and cut to size. A thick one costs about $12 or so. Then you can also go a step further and cover it with some sort of perforated metal. I used perf'd aluminum in my install to protect the subs.

Cover with carpet. 

Done.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

there must be an echo in here


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

my bad. I cruised through and missed yours.


actually, NO... I hated the way you suggested it. I suggested it like a man would!!!!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I've not done one in a long time, we used to get that heavy 1/2" chicken wire that is just square screen. Get it flat over the hole and screw it then staple it all the way around. If you were going to set heavy/sharp stuff on it you might stretch it or something then the grill shelf might be a good idea. Or you could wood slat it wider with the wire. This one I did was in a truck topper snorkeled, the guy used to get his girlfriend in there on the 15s....yeah, the 1/2" wire held up to her anyway lol, it was carpeted is all and they were hung under with no support for the wire. Stuff was pretty tough. Did that in some boats too so they could not get damaged.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> my bad. I cruised through and missed yours.
> 
> 
> actually, NO... I hated the way you suggested it. I suggested it like a man would!!!!


touchee....fixed it,and provided the link, like a gentleman would...lol


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

While I really like Chad's setup, i don't have a garage... and still not skilled enough to go trough a project like that without getting angry.

I talked to her about it last night and was really interested, we have a third one coming and need the extra space for the stroller. 

I guess i'm in the same boat as amitaF, whe need the winter to go away so we can start working!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

congrats on your 3rd one. when warmer weather comes around, lemme know if you need help with your project. 
....i miss my 900sq.ft garage....sigh


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks man!

I'll accept help, but only when your setup can produce sound from all speakers :guitarist:


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

basshead said:


> I'll accept help, but only when your setup can produce sound from all speakers :guitarist:


just to clarify, this is a joke


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

really???


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is your lady a bass connoisseur? If not why not just strap her into a Bazooka tube since space is so limited and she may not care it's a tube. You can fire that thing straight up if ya want and take up a ten inch circle on the floor space in a corner.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

well she can definitely tell when it sound like crap 

She will need the full "trunk" if she wants to put a small stroller in.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

basshead said:


> While I really like Chad's setup, i don't have a garage... and still not skilled enough to go trough a project like that without getting angry.
> 
> I talked to her about it last night and was really interested, we have a third one coming and need the extra space for the stroller.
> 
> I guess i'm in the same boat as amitaF, whe need the winter to go away so we can start working!


I AM NOT an installer! 

Although the garage was damn handy it would be worth the wait for you. I LOVE how utilitarian it is and that fact that it's just there, I never have to worry about it. I have not seen my sub in a LONG time. Just take your time, I can't remember if I ever got frustrated and I built it on the fly with a couple re-planning sessions. Since it's all glue and brad nails on the wood parts I had plenty of dry-time to do the planning-ahead. You will note by the dates in the thread that it certainly did not happen overnight and the car was always drive-able. I think I cussed more shoving 7" speakers in that door than I did during the whole "hatch phase"

Couple things I did not do and should have done. I used PE un-backed carpet, I should have used better un-backed carpet. this stuff is a ***** to clean IF I were to show it. It also pills up. Better carpet would have solved this for the cargo "mat."

Dunno if you heard the story of "the Indy 500 incident" Before you lay carpet on your goods put a layer of fiberglass resin or damn good paint on everything to protect the wood. I did this to the enclosure but not to the false floor... this kept me from having to build a new enclosure but let's just say that I'm on my second false floor 

Scotchguard the carpet, scotchguard the **** out of it.... I DID do this and was advice from another member here...... It was damn good advice.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you can find it use rustoleum trailer paint it is thicker, or regular oil base. Get one of those little 3-4" throw away rollers and slap a couple coats on. If it is not going to get worn off or wet continuously that stuff works great. It does stink until dry. Resin would be better of course, or resin then paint. In a boat I had I epoxied part of it and spraycanned rustoleum industrial on it, it worked great but is low wear area.

Could also use an exterior rated ply or chipboard it would hold out better than mdf. I prefer ply long as I can mount it such as to keep it from warping. Anther time I used this stuff not sure where I got it, but it had like a thin formica on both sides and was a type of particle board. Long as you took care of the edges it held up to anything. You could hit it with a hammer or something and punch through it easier than a counter top, but under normal use it worked great and was waterproof. You could cheat and glue on a piece of that stuff they use in trailer bathrooms that looks like fake tile/etc., carpet over that. I had a piece of that laying outside in the ground for many years it is near indestructible.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> You could cheat and glue on a piece of that stuff they use in trailer bathrooms that looks like fake tile/etc., carpet over that. I had a piece of that laying outside in the ground for many years it is near indestructible.


Referring to Linoleum? 

Seems like any layer of thin plastic would create a good barrier and prevent any sort of scraping/galling damage to the wood underneath. I have a bunch of plastic sheeting laying around that I might use for this. I think it's about 0.0064 thick.


----------



## sinister mob (Jan 11, 2010)

Good information here. Thinking of doing one for the Escape as well..


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll be redoing mine, this time I'll take more pics and measurements so those with the same trunk can match it if they want.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> I'll be redoing mine, this time I'll take more pics and measurements so those with the same trunk can match it if they want.


Ditto this, I'm about halfway done with mine right now, so the build log will be great for anyone that has a 90-96 300zx (which I think is about 4 of us total haha).


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Ditto this, I'm about halfway done with mine right now, so the build log will be great for anyone that has a 90-96 300zx (which I think is about 4 of us total haha).


Only ones left are those who upgraded their cooling system, or replaced their engine. LOL. Don't worry, I had a similar car with a similar issue, the MkIII Supra, so I ***** from experience.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Only ones left are those who upgraded their cooling system, or replaced their engine. LOL. Don't worry, I had a similar car with a similar issue, the MkIII Supra, so I ***** from experience.


haha Both my cooling system and engine are stock and original at 170k, minus the water pump, hoses, tstat, and new coolant every ~20k miles due to the radiator having to be out for ANY type of service. But I cheated b/c I have no turbos


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

94VG30DE said:


> Ditto this, I'm about halfway done with mine right now, so the build log will be great for anyone that has a 90-96 300zx (which I think is about 4 of us total haha).





fourthmeal said:


> Only ones left are those who upgraded their cooling system, or replaced their engine. LOL. Don't worry, I had a similar car with a similar issue, the MkIII Supra, so I ***** from experience.


:laugh:

Last year there was someone in Lafayette with a white TT 300zx for sale. It sounded so horrible. I don't know what was in worse condition, the engine or the turbos.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

chad said:


> I AM NOT an installer!
> 
> Although the garage was damn handy it would be worth the wait for you. I LOVE how utilitarian it is and that fact that it's just there, I never have to worry about it. I have not seen my sub in a LONG time. Just take your time, I can't remember if I ever got frustrated and I built it on the fly with a couple re-planning sessions. Since it's all glue and brad nails on the wood parts I had plenty of dry-time to do the planning-ahead. You will note by the dates in the thread that it certainly did not happen overnight and the car was always drive-able. I think I cussed more shoving 7" speakers in that door than I did during the whole "hatch phase"
> 
> ...


So chad, is your enclosure on top of the factory carpet, so that your carpeted beauty panel is actually the wear surface for the hatch area? Seems like that would make a big difference compared to having everything under the factory carpet (like I hope to do).


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The hatch was gutted with the exception of the spare and interior panels then rebuilt around all that..... the factory carpet is in the attic  The factory carpet in mine is heavily backed I imagine that would be a no-go. I found no reason to keep the factory carpet as it was just as black and fuzzy as the black fuzzy carpet I have in there now


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

chad said:


> The hatch was gutted with the exception of the spare and interior panels then rebuilt around all that..... the factory carpet is in the attic  The factory carpet in mine is heavily backed I imagine that would be a no-go. I found no reason to keep the factory carpet as it was just as black and fuzzy as the black fuzzy carpet I have in there now


Gotcha. My carpet is pretty heavily backed too, and definitely significantly more fuzzy than the alternative black fuzzy carpet . The main reason I keep it is that it's also attached to the backs of my rear "seats" (all one piece of carpet) so re-covering that spot nicely would be difficult. I guess we will see how it does and go from there...


----------

